# Cried like a moron in Wet Seal



## MeganGMcD (Oct 21, 2006)

So I am screeching near the -30lb mark. However I suffer from Body dysmorphia and the way I see myself, and how I actually look are two different things. 
Anyway, My husband took me into Wet Seal and grabbed two dresses, size Medium and shoved me into the dressing room ( not literally, but...you get my point).

I fit, well might I add, into size medium at Wet Seal. I was shopping at Layne Bryant a year ago. I know there are lots of specktrettes who are very thin S and XS, but being able to shop at Wet Seal, and get into a MEDIUM was a big accomplishment for me. I started to cry. Iam sure people thought I was insane.

But Weight Watchers and exercise DOES work. Even though I only lost  27lbs because I exercized and did it right I lost LOTS of inches ( 5 off of my waist! OMG!!) 

So keep on keepin on people!! It will work!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2006)

Good for you, hon!  That's fantastic!  27lbs takes a lot of work and you should be proud of yourself.  AND props to you for doing it the right way, healthy diet and exercise.  

That's nice that your husband is helping you to recognize your accomplishments.  Congrats, again.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 21, 2006)

I am very happy for you. Losing 27lbs takes a lot of work and determination. Wish you the best.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is a GREAT accomplishment!!


----------



## coco.butter. (Oct 21, 2006)

i am sooo happy for you=) dont worry, its perfectly normal (the whole crying thing) believe me, i would've done the same thing if i were you. and 27lbs, that's a lot. great work=)


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

Congrats dear!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations on losing the weight and having a wonderful hubby that supports you.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 14, 2007)

That's fantastic! Props for a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 14, 2007)

that's amazing, congratulations!  I'm planning on starting Weight Watchers after Christmas, I'm nervous because I've never done a structured diet before and I'm a huge fan of food


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm very happy for you.  (BIG HUG) 
Congratulations!​


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 14, 2007)

OMGZ im so happy for you ! srsly ...I well I can't believe im typing this out loud lol ..but I was very very overweight ..actually ima go ahead and tell u how overweight I was ...I was at 302 1 year and 1 month ago ..wearing a really really tight size 24... and I have been losing wegight slowly by watching what I eat and excersising like crazy and im down too 206 ..i can't even begin to tell you how exciting it was for me to fit in a mutha cluckin Large (although I think old navy large is probablly more like an XL lol at old navy... but anyway my jeans are a 16 and my tops are L now so yep dieting and excersising work peeps.  Yes a freakin large from like triple x is an accomplishment ..and believe me when I say I am SUPER HAPPY FOR YOU =P 

keep it up ....and super grats to you for your hard work.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 14, 2007)

OH!  I am so proud of you!!  I know how hard it is and how amazing it is fit into a size MEDIUM!!!  27 lbs!  You deserve a big gold star!!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 14, 2007)

YAY!! Thats wonderful. 27 pounds lost is something to be very proud about.


----------



## meiming (Dec 14, 2007)

That's so awesome! Thank you for sharing your life and personal moments with us and congratulations on what you've accomplished


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations, that must have taken a lot of determination and motivation, we're all proud!  Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to lose the weight?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 15, 2007)

i would have done the same thing


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 15, 2007)

congratulations!  how is WW?  How does it work?  Do you do meetings and eat their food?

I am trying to find something that works with my lifestyle.  I'd like to loose 25 lbs.  Congrats again that is awesome!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 15, 2007)

Congrats!  That takes a lot of determination & strength


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 15, 2007)

congratulations. you have the right to cry like a moron! eheh


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations! Thats awesome


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

THAT iiS AMAZiiNG!! THANK YOU FOR POSTiiNG THiiS POST...ii HAVE BEEN LOOKiiNG FOR SOMETHiiNG TO MOTiiVATE ME ONCE AGAiiN &&ii THiiNK THAT YOU JUST DiiD iiT FOR ME!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2007)

That is very inspiring, congratulations on that huge accomplishment!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

no matter what size, other people should be able to see where you are coming from.

You've done great!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 26, 2007)

Cheers to you!!!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats! So great to hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep healthy babe!


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 18, 2008)

wow congratulation =]


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

THats great! Tears


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats great! Tears of joy are always good!!


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats I know how you feel. I'm trying to get where you are again. Be very proud


----------



## Kalico (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow---good for you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That story made me so happy! I can't imagine what that would feel like!


----------



## runninggirl05 (Mar 9, 2008)

GOOD FOR U!!! people are always goin on diets and alot of people have been saying that weight watchers has been working for them and its HEALTHY!! im happy for u


----------

